# TTRS 'Sports' button - should the exhaust flap stay open ?



## chands (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Was wondering if any RS owners can help me here...

Should the sports button permanently keep the exhaust valve open ?...

The issue im having is that the flap closes on 2nd gear - you can hear the it switch back on (the exhaust note) in 4th gear.
The same when slowing to a halt, as it slips into 1st gear you can hear the flap open and that brute exhaust note .

The car has less than 800miles and this started happening around 600miles...
Before that i swear the flap was open permanently (with sports button on) throughout the gears and full rev range...just like the demo car i drove a few months ago.

I understand that the flap will open after 4-5krpm, regardless of button status, if you floor it... this happens ok.

The Audi engineer says that the sports button works that way too - just kicks in at a lower rev range... but didnt know why it was so loud in the 4th gear.
We then took a test drive in his managers new TTRS and the same thing on his car - abit more random then mine though...
He said that he would email Audi Germany to see if there has been a software update on the newer cars but cant do much if there RS behaves the same way!
WTF!!!... The noise (and power - mainly the noise though) was the only thing that made me partX my TTS for it!...

Does your Sports button keep the exhaust flap open permanently ?... If it does can you let me know the s/w version so i can compare it against mine please...

thanks
Chands


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

With sports button on it was open 24/7 regardless of rpm or speed on my car.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

With a remap you can make the valve work like a true open/closed with button press.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Mitchy said:


> With a remap you can make the valve work like a true open/closed with button press.


Meaning it's open or close all the time depending on the button. ???


----------



## chands (Aug 6, 2007)

R5T said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > With a remap you can make the valve work like a true open/closed with button press.
> ...


isn't that what the sports button is 'supposed' to do anyway...?!?

cool - so if its On then the valve should stay open regardless of the revs level and gears...
THANKKKK YOU for confirming TTRS-500

How do I convince Audi that it should be permanent 
Do you guys think phoning Audi CS will help with anything ?!?...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

It stays not close in default settings.
If you can program the button so, that it says close al the time or open all the time it make sense.
If it still have a life of it's own and opens in close/default setting anyway, i would useless to programming it.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I concur, on my RS the valve opens when you press the sports button, regardless of speed, and stays open until you either turn sports mode off or switch the engine off.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Are you all sure 

With Porsche if the sports button is selected at certain points the flap will close due to German regs. It feels like my TTRS does the same.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

The original poster does not have a problem with his car, I also found that the valve had a mind of it's own and at slow speeds would close. Chins is right, there's more to this than meets the eye and there have been numerous threads about this subject in the past.

For me, the biggest pain in the arse is the flap opening when you do not want it to. The flap automatically opens at around 73-76mph or so which is very annoying if you are cruising on the motorway, the drone can become unbearable especially if you have the Milltek system fitted. As far as I know, MRC are the only tuner who have re-programmed the S button to work in true fully open or closed fashion. I.e, you could be doing 100mph with the valve closed which has great benefits on long motorway journeys. In addition to this as soon as full throttle is detected it fully opens the valve, saves you reaching down for the button and then when off full throttle, it closes again to quieten down again. The way it should be in my opinion, full user control to work as true on/off.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I must confess I wasn't aware of that. Tbh I don't use sport mode very often - having it linked with mag ride there are only some roads where it is tolerable 

@Mitchy - is this fully on/fully off update with the MRC remap something you asked for specifically or is it by design with their remap. Going there in a couple of weeks so might as well know if there is anything special I should request...


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

powerplay said:


> I must confess I wasn't aware of that. Tbh I don't use sport mode very often - having it linked with mag ride there are only some roads where it is tolerable
> 
> @Mitchy - is this fully on/fully off update with the MRC remap something you asked for specifically or is it by design with their remap. Going there in a couple of weeks so might as well know if there is anything special I should request...


I drove from Aberdeen to Banbury with my wife and little 1's and the exhaust drone became unbearable after about half an hour. Kids couldn't sleep because of it, they got narky which then started riots between me and her and the only way I got any peace and quiet was by driving at 73mph, 1mph slower than what activated the valve opening. On my old manual car, it never had cruise so it was a pain in the arse to maintain, it kept going in and out of open and close and driving any slower was a no no for the kids sake.

The first thing I asked Doug about when I arrived at MRC was whether he could do anything to resolve this issue. When I picked up the car a few days later he had managed to make it work as I described in my previous post, full control.

I believe this is now part of the MRC TTRS mapping procedure yes. I didn't enquire about it on the S tronic car and it works the same as what my old manual car did so I take it they have incorporated it into the package.

The drone was probably a little worse for me as I had the Milltek TBE fitted but there is definitely still a noticeable drone with the OEM on long journeys. The return journey home was much much better because of the changes, I got home quite a bit quicker too :lol:


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am certain that the exhaust valve is open at all revs when the sports button is pressed. After ignition when the engine is cold and see the exhaust "smoke" coming out of the right exhaust only; press the sport button and both left & right emit exhaust "smoke".


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

I would be surprised if the Audi system isn't the same
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?t=868788


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

The exhaust valve opens at certain revs. It will open at idle, then shut around 2k rpm, then open again further up the range. Its to do with noise limits, at certain speeds. If you want it open all the time, pull the vaccum pipe off the actuator valve, and plug the pipe. Try this, press the sports button when stationery, you will hear the exhaust valve open, then slowly rev the engine, and you will hear it shut. The Porsche sports exhaust was exactly the same, and on the 996, you had to remove the fuse box, and pull out a small connection, to keep it on all the time. On the 997, you could just disconnect a terminal under the boot lid.


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Simon H said:


> The exhaust valve opens at certain revs. It will open at idle, then shut around 2k rpm, then open again further up the range. Its to do with noise limits, at certain speeds. If you want it open all the time, pull the vaccum pipe off the actuator valve, and plug the pipe. Try this, press the sports button when stationery, you will hear the exhaust valve open, then slowly rev the engine, and you will hear it shut. The Porsche sports exhaust was exactly the same, and on the 996, you had to remove the fuse box, and pull out a small connection, to keep it on all the time. On the 997, you could just disconnect a terminal under the boot lid.


Had a go today with my RS.

Simon you're right; with the sport button pressed you can hear the valve actuator move from open to shut c. 2k revs. Can't recall the precise revs when it opened but I think it was approx 3k. Defn open all the up to the stationary rev limit of about 3800 revs. Andrew


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I've just remembered I posted this on youtube a few weeks ago.






You can clearly hear "something" clunking away but I never thought it was anything to do with the exhaust valve. Thought it might be the transmission etc. Tbh the exhaust "sound" seems to remain in the sporty setting to me but I haven't done any on/off side-by-side testing (yet!)


----------



## baz8400 (Nov 4, 2010)

ive had my rs remapped at MRC (after speaking to mitchy) and im positive mine stays in the open position when in s mode otherwise stays shut


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

It opens at any speed,but only stays open if your above 70 km/h.
If you are driving at slow speeds it will close, so the car is not to loud when driving through towns.
The good thing is, that it automatically opens when you stop,so you have the full sound as you pull away from traffic lights etc.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ChinsVXR said:


> Are you all sure
> 
> With Porsche if the sports button is selected at certain points the flap will close due to German regs. It feels like my TTRS does the same.


+1

The same applied to the B7 RS4 in that the valve (when Sports mode selected via steering wheel button) would only open at certain points in the rev range & these points were different in certain gears, this was down to EU noise regs.

Was an easy workaround to keep the flaps open & i'm sure the same applies to the TTRS.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

if i press the button it's always open, which is how it should be imo.


----------



## wozzie (Jan 5, 2009)

I've noticed this on my car, would be interested in way to keep the flap open without a re-map.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

wozzie said:


> I've noticed this on my car, would be interested in way to keep the flap open without a re-map.


Easy, pull the little hose off.

Drone on motorway though, I'd give you half an hour before you would want it reconnecting.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I would just like to hear mine.
The cars at the dealers again this week.
It seems I own the car, but Audi mechanics are driving it all the time at the moment [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## wozzie (Jan 5, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> wozzie said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed this on my car, would be interested in way to keep the flap open without a re-map.
> ...


Which\where is the hose Mitchy? [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

wozzie said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > wozzie said:
> ...


If you pop your head under the rear of the car, left hand side exhaust, you will see the valve, you will see a little bit of rubber hosing that is attached to the valve, just disconnect/block this and it should remain fully open.

viewtopic.php?t=227551&p=2087197


----------

